# The Gramophone Awards Nominees - Chamber Category



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Some comments on the 2015 Gramophone Award nominees, with a prediction on who will win in the category, just released on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...5-gramophone-award-nominees-part-iii-chamber/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For those interested, a link for the complete Gramophone Awards nominees shortlist for 2015. :tiphat:

http://www.classicfm.com/concerts-e...ws/nominations-full-list/#mIAHlscpSAQbyWue.97


----------

